# Best pocket gun



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Opinions please back up or EDC what do you feel is best 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Ruger LCP all day everyday for pocket/backup


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

A snub in .237 federal magnum. 
http://www.realguns.com/Commentary/comar168.htm


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

+1 on the ruger LCP


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Didn't we just do this?


----------



## Wbd evan937 (May 26, 2013)

I carry the lcp but I love the body gauard


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I carry .25, I have a baby browning and a colt junior. Both are nice and slim and can be hidden very easily. They shoot nice and accurate and are easy to handle.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes we did just do this and as always I like a lightweight .38spl. like the Ruger LCR


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

F1504X4 said:


> +1 on the ruger LCP
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Bullcrap... anyone that carries this pistol knows its a slippery little devil. I had jams from day one, I kept dropping it and finally sold it, I couldn't hold it securely when id draw it.... then I had a chance to get another on a swap deal for free. I figured id give it another chance because I own a lot of rugers and love them. rifles and pistols. in fact the P85 was my first new gun ive ever bought. (back in the late 80"s) I had exactly the same issues with me second LCP.. if you truly carry and practice shooting this pistol on a regular basis, you know what im saying. the texture should go up the entire grip to the slide and wrap around the front, is a small pistol and needs checkering. the keltec is a much better small pocket pistol.IMO IMO.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

X2 or is it X3 on the LCP

I do agree with ezbite on it being slippery so I added this....

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pachmayr-Tactical-Glove-Ruger-Taurus/dp/B004NKY6B2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1372804603&sr=8-6&keywords=ruger+lcp"]Amazon.com: Pachmayr Tactical Grip Glove with Ruger Lcp and Taurus Tcp: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41exwb00aYL[/ame]

and it's worked out great for me. I don't shoot it often (5 or 6 time a year) but I've never had it jam. It's all I ever carry.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

IMO shooting your everyday carry gun 5-6 times a year is not a good thing.
You should shoot it weekly or atleast several times a month. In a high stress situation you need to be very comfortable and proficient with it


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Orlando said:


> IMO shooting your everyday carry gun 5-6 times a year is not a good thing.
> You should shoot it weekly or atleast several times a month. In a high stress situation you need to be very comfortable and proficient with it


You're probably right but I don't have the time, the place nor the desire. I'm not going to enter or win a war with a .380 auto. Personal defense only, I know stress, I did my tour in Vietnam.
But back to the original post, the LCP is good for what it was designed for IMO. I'm not a big guy (168#) and it conceals (pocket) well.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

ezbite said:


> Bullcrap... anyone that carries this pistol knows its a slippery little devil. I had jams from day one, I kept dropping it and finally sold it, I couldn't hold it securely when id draw it.... then I had a chance to get another on a swap deal for free. I figured id give it another chance because I own a lot of rugers and love them. rifles and pistols. in fact the P85 was my first new gun ive ever bought. (back in the late 80"s) I had exactly the same issues with me second LCP.. if you truly carry and practice shooting this pistol on a regular basis, you know what im saying. the texture should go up the entire grip to the slide and wrap around the front, is a small pistol and needs checkering. the keltec is a much better small pocket pistol.IMO IMO.


I don't know what mind of bad luck you have had but I've had my LCP for nearly 2 years and it has NEVER jammed or had a hiccup of any kind. Were you using afermarket mags? I've ran a ton of ammo of all different brands with zero problems. Also the gun is slightly difficult to shoot at first but once you practice and train with it and put a lot of rounds through it it's not bad at all. I can shoot mine very well and fast with original grips and setup.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am not going to knock anyone else's opinion but just to add mine it is a Kahr PM9, pure quality but it is a little pricey.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leupy said:


> I am not going to knock anyone else's opinion but just to add mine it is a Kahr PM9, pure quality but it is a little pricey.


i agree on not knocking anyone else opinion. if i came across that way, i should of worded it different, i was stating my experience with the little slippery pistol, but i still don't like LCP.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ezbite said:


> the keltec is a much better small pocket pistol.IMO IMO.


Maybe maybe not.
A friend of mine carries keltecs. I believe it's a 40 cal but wouldn't swear on it. One day we were at the range shooting ML's and he took out his keltec to fire a few shots. He squeezed the trigger...nothing. He looked and me, ejected the round and did the same thing again...nothing. A few days later he took the gun to the little gun shop he deals with. 
The owner unloaded the gun and proceeded to remove some pocket lint from inside that back of the gun where the hammer is and said it's a common problem. To be honest I've never heard of the problem before or since so I wouldn't know how much or little of a problem it really is.
After cleaning, the owner simply placed a small piece of tape over the opening to keep more lint from collecting in there. In the last 2 years he hasn't had another problem.
I'm certainly not trying to put anyone's choice down but I only posted this because of the possibility of a problem that could arise when the weapon is truly needed.

POST DISCLAIMER.....just sayin


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Wife had a Keltec PF9 it made an excellent paper weight. The feel of the gun was great, the trigger pull was great for a ccw gun. I sent it back to KelTec twice due to FTE after the second time it got sold. 

I don't carry a pocket gun just because I keep too much other crap in my pockets.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Keltec PF-9 here...never had a failure of any kind. Pocket guns still need a holster, such as a Desantis Nemesis for example. Keeps a lot of junk out...and your booger hook off the bang switch. But, pocket guns should still be cleaned every week or so for lint. The PF-9 is about as big a pocket gun as you would want, for a pocket. I usually carry mine IWB.


----------

